# Which Style



## Blake Bowden (Feb 28, 2009)

?


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Feb 28, 2009)

I like both, but voted for BlueFox


----------



## RJS (Feb 28, 2009)

I like both as well!


----------



## js4253 (Feb 28, 2009)

Arukus is a little easier on my eye.


----------



## drapetomaniac (Dec 8, 2009)

I prefer dark backgrounds, but I use Arkus because there's less contrast.

On Windows I usually go a Slate background with dark but soft background colors.  Reduces  the overall light, but doesn't put white on black.


----------



## TCShelton (Dec 8, 2009)

Whatever.


----------

